# It happened, someone vaped a Tidepod... WTF



## Chukin'Vape (18/1/18)

http://www.ladbible.com/news/viral-...gets-weirder-as-guy-vapes-a-tide-pod-20180117








1 day ago 21K Shares
*Latest Challenge Trend Gets Weirder As Guy Vapes A Tide Pod*




Chris Ogden in NEWS


The 'Tide Pod Challenge' is one of the stupidest trends out there at the moment. In case you're unaware, there's a joke doing the rounds about people eating the laundry detergent pods due to them looking like colourful fruity snacks.

Of course, now the joke has gone a bit far and some people are actually putting the highly poisonous pods into their mouths, risking winding up with a nice trip to the emergency room to have their stomach pumped.


Now one Instagram account has taken the farce even further as one of their latest videos shows a guy puncturing a Tide Pod and squeezing the green goo out to vape it. You can guess how that stunt went down.




Credit: Instagram/Vape Tricks

The video was shared by the Instagram account Vape Tricks, which looks to specialise in slow-motion shots of people firing off smoke rings from their mouths like ghosts.

As you'd expect, the dude doesn't look like he enjoys vaping the Tide Pod juice, as he immediately crumples away spluttering in a haze of smoke. Bet his lungs felt clean afterwards though.

Thankfully the traumatic experience doesn't look to have affected the guy too much as the vid quickly moves on to him summoning a vape from his mouth like a big fireball.


As if you needed telling, you _really_ shouldn't try doing stunts like this at home - doctors have warned that ingesting the Tide Pods is likely to give you dodgy guts at the very least. In the worst cases, people stupid enough to swallow the pods may even end up getting rushed to A&E, suffering from breathing difficulties and severe burns.




Credit: Instagram/Vape Tricks

"You'll get burns to the skin, burns to the eyes, and a lot of problems that are more severe. Burns to the respiratory tract, burns to the esophagus," Dr. Joe Krug told WXIN.

Procter & Gamble - Tide's parent company - has already issued a statement responding to the fad, basically reiterating what should really be common sense: just don't do it.

"Our laundry pacs are a highly concentrated detergent meant to clean clothes and they're used safely in millions of households every day," the statement reads.

"They should be only used to clean clothes and kept up, closed and away from children. They should not be played with, whatever the circumstance is, even if it is meant as a joke."

So if you're chowing down on a Tide Pod and end up disintegrating from the inside, you know what to expect. Lovely.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Evil_Toast (18/1/18)

This is why aliens don't visit us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (18/1/18)

please send me the recipe ...lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Muttaqeen (18/1/18)

But why?????

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (18/1/18)

THanks to idiots like this, people frown upon vapers.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Pixstar (18/1/18)

What an idiot

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/1/18)

Pity he wasn't eligible for a Darwin Award. Let's all hope that he doesn't breed..

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/1/18)

Dumbass

Enough said . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Adephi (18/1/18)

Was wondering why this was trending https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/83994#tide_pod_by_automaticfailure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/1/18)

Just as you think humanity is evolving people go and do this

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## TheV (18/1/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Just as you think humanity is evolving people go and do this


Humanity is definitely evolving ... "The Idiot" is rising to new heights!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/1/18)

TheV said:


> Humanity is definitely evolving ... "The Idiot" is rising to new heights!


Hahaha
Maybe natural selection is improving?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (18/1/18)

If this was Jackass it might actually have been funny

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dreadside (18/1/18)

Natural selection at work! Idiot

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (18/1/18)

I'm certain the tide will turn on this trend very soon.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos (19/1/18)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (19/1/18)

vicTor said:


> please send me the recipe ...lol



It actually exists...
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/83994#tide_pod_by_automaticfailure

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (19/1/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> It actually exists...
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/83994#tide_pod_by_automaticfailure



wow ! 

thanks for finding it @Rude Rudi 

I love the whisky element ....lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (19/1/18)

what an idiot.
sometimes stupidity just reigns supreme!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (19/1/18)

@Stevovapes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (24/1/18)

I wonder if the dumbassess who vape the pods do their washing with ejuice? 
Memo to self : try the remaining Papa Smurf in the washing machine tomorrow.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/1/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> I wonder if the dumbassess who vape the pods do their washing with ejuice?
> Memo to self : try the remaining Papa Smurf in the washing machine tomorrow.



Or maybe.... This guy just hacked the main ingredient for PaPa Smurf 

(Ive never tried PaPa Smurf, im just going by what i read on the Papa Smurf Thread)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

